# corrosion resistant ceiling fan?



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking for a corrosion resistant outdoor ceiling fan 52'".

Install is on an ocean front deck, subject to spray from salt water.

Have done some research so far but dont want to reccomend a $500+ fan without really knowing how well it will hold up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

forgotflying said:


> Looking for a corrosion resistant outdoor ceiling fan 52'".
> 
> Install is on an ocean front deck, subject to spray from salt water.....




I do not think you will find one . 

I have seen many of the " Old Heavy Metal , rebuildable , Humphrey Bogart Casablanca ceiling fans " , used in Marine Loco's . these seemed to last quite a long time .



Pete


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sell them regular outdoor fans and an agreed price plus CPI for new fans every couple few years. I haven't found a paddle fan that holds up in cow barns and wash down areas of food prep areas, much less salt air. I don't think there is one.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Install one of these puppies and install the motor inside an enclosure of sorts to protect from the elements.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

forgotflying said:


> Looking for a corrosion resistant outdoor ceiling fan 52'".
> 
> Install is on an ocean front deck, subject to spray from salt water.
> 
> ...


Sealed, explosion-proof.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

is that available? in a ceiling fan. and what about the enclosure around it?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

papaotis said:


> is that available? in a ceiling fan. and what about the enclosure around it?


There, you got me. My intention there was to say that it is possible that they are out there.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

quick google search :

http://www.houzz.com/photos/ceiling-fans/corrosion-resistant-


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Macmikeman might have some experience here.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

JDJ said:


> Macmikeman might have some experience here.


Yeah, just wrap one in tinfoil :shifty:


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Emerson... Have one at the in-laws beach house for years..no corrosion.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/3237094...iling-Fan-Appliance-White-modern-ceiling-fans


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Emerson... Have one at the in-laws beach house for years..no corrosion.
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/3237094...iling-Fan-Appliance-White-modern-ceiling-fans





Great find . This Emerson Outdoor fan has a 72 hour salt water corrosion test ... whatever that is .

It looks like the " Old Humphrey Bogart Casablanca Fans " ! They are Rebuildable and were a rare find . I saved every one I came across on Renos and Demos , in the Islands .




Pete


----------

